# Angeln mit Topmodel Lena Gercke... und Dustin Schöne



## Kochtopf (9. März 2020)

Das ist tatsächlich gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, aber das despektierliche "Alte Männer in Westen auf Sitzkiepen mit Bier" versaut mir das letzte große Ziel im Leben ein wenig


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, aber das despektierliche "Alte Männer in Westen auf Sitzkiepen mit Bier" versaut mir das letzte große Ziel im Leben ein wenig


Ich musste leider schon häufiger feststellen, dass das genau das Bild ist, das sich viele vom Angeln und Anglern machen. NIx gegen Sitzkiepe, nix gegen Bier und alt werden wir alle von ganz alleine. Aber die Angel-Gemeinschaft ist dann doch sehr viel breiter und bunter als das. 
Und jetzt bin ich doch neugierig: Was ist Dein letztes, großes Ziel?


----------



## Kochtopf (9. März 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich musste leider schon häufiger feststellen, dass das genau das Bild ist, das sich viele vom Angeln und Anglern machen. NIx gegen Sitzkiepe, nix gegen Bier und alt werden wir alle von ganz alleine. Aber die Angel-Gemeinschaft ist dann doch sehr viel breiter und bunter als das.
> Und jetzt bin ich doch neugierig: Was ist Dein letztes, großes Ziel?


Alter Mann in khakiweste auf einer Sitzkiepe mit Bier in der Hand  dabei noch grantig werden und ständig meckern, dass wir früher ja auch Fische gefangen haben mit deutlich beschränkterem Gerät.
Klar ist die Angelei bunter, aber mit ADHS-Patienten mit Baseballkappen die minutenlang auch kleine Hechte drillen "wegen dem Spass" und sich mit dem Fang minutenlang ablichten lassen bevor der Fisch mehr tot als lebendig zurück geschmissen wird - damit möchte ich persönlich nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden (klar sind nicht alle so, Logo, aber fast alle können solche oder ähnliche Erlebnisse bezeugen oder man sieht es auch gerne bei YouTube)


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Alter Mann in khakiweste auf einer Sitzkiepe mit Bier in der Hand  dabei noch grantig werden und ständig meckern, dass wir früher ja auch Fische gefangen haben mit deutlich beschränkterem Gerät.
> Klar ist die Angelei bunter, aber mit ADHS-Patienten mit Baseballkappen die minutenlang auch kleine Hechte grillen "wegen dem Spass" und sich mit dem Fang minutenlang ablichten lassen bevor der Fisch mehr tot als lebendig zurück geschmissen wird - damit möchte ich persönlich nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden (klar sind nicht alle so, Logo, aber fast alle können solche oder ähnliche Erlebnisse bezeugen oder man sieht es auch gerne bei YouTube)


Aber in begleitung von dieser Lena da würde ich auch nicht gern stundenlang auf eine Posenspitze starren wollen......nicht was ihr denkt  ich hätte nur Sorgen, dass sie neben mir verhungert


----------



## geomas (9. März 2020)

Ich hab mir das Filmchen mal im Schnelldurchlauf angesehen - nö, ich finds absolut uninteressant.
Wenn es einen klaren Fokus auf die Angelei gegeben hätte, okay, aber diese Darreichungsform packt mich nicht.


----------



## Tobias85 (9. März 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> aber diese Darreichungsform packt mich nicht.



Mich persönlich auch nicht, aber ich denke, bei der jungen Generation kommt sowas schon an und hilft dort ein positives Bild der Angelei zu vermitteln. Daher fällt mein Urteil entgegen persönlicher Vorlieben doch positiv aus.


----------



## Andal (9. März 2020)

Wer sind diese "schönen Menschen"? Muss man die kennen?


----------



## Waller Michel (9. März 2020)

Das ist die Frau von der ich schon immer gesagt habe " wer issen des "


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wer sind diese "schönen Menschen"? Muss man die kennen?


Ja.


----------



## Andal (9. März 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ja.


Warum? Warum muss ich, als Nicht Person des öffentlichen Lebens, oder als Nicht-Pressemensch, Kleiderständer und Influencer kennen?


----------



## gründler (9. März 2020)

Na da freut sich Tante Petra wieder,damals im Echtpelz angeprangert........jetzt beim Angeln...........Sie mag die Tante Petra wohl nicht......


----------



## Lajos1 (9. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wer sind diese "schönen Menschen"? Muss man die kennen?



Hallo,

da gehts Dir wie mir, ich kenne die auch nicht .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Warum? Warum muss ich, als Nicht Person des öffentlichen Lebens, oder als Nicht-Pressemensch, Kleiderständer und Influencer kennen?



Na, Du weißt ja doch ein bisschen was über die  Dustin ist schon lange in der Angelbranche unterwegs und wir haben auch hier schon häufiger über ihn berichtet (WPC-Gewinner, Shimano-Teamangler, Videos, etc.) . Da kommt mir die Aussage, dass man die nicht kennt, etwas kokett vor. So wie wenn jemand sagt, dass er NIE die Bildzeitung liest


----------



## Andal (9. März 2020)

Glaube es, oder glaube es nicht... die beiden sind mir sowas von fremd.


----------



## Mescalero (9. März 2020)

Danke, nein. Weder kenne ich diese Leute, noch brauche ich am Wasser Publikum. Meine Ruhe ist mir lieber...


----------



## Andal (9. März 2020)

@Georg Baumann , du musst einfach am Ükel-Treffen teilnehmen. Alleine schon, um mal die "andere Seite" der Angler kennen zu lernen!


----------



## Waller Michel (9. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> @Georg Baumann , du musst einfach am Ükel-Treffen teilnehmen. Alleine schon, um mal die "andere Seite" der Angler kennen zu lernen!


 Die Meinung muss nicht jeder haben! 
Aber meine Meinung ist, das hat den Anglern nicht gefehlt! 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas (9. März 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Na, Du weißt ja doch ein bisschen was über die  Dustin ist schon lange in der Angelbranche unterwegs und wir haben auch hier schon häufiger über ihn berichtet (WPC-Gewinner, Shimano-Teamangler, Videos, etc.) . Da kommt mir die Aussage, dass man die nicht kennt, etwas kokett vor. So wie wenn jemand sagt, dass er NIE die Bildzeitung liest



Was ist WPC?

Den Dustin „kenne” ich nur als „Miami-Vice-Typ” am Speedboot-Steuer neben dem großartigen Dietel stehend.
Die Angel-Marketing-Szene mit Teamanglern und Angeljournalisten eiert auf offenbar ner anderen Umlaufbahn herum als ich und andere Angler, die ich kenne.
Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber wirklich niemand muß Lena und Dustin kennen.


----------



## Andal (9. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Meinung muss nicht jeder haben!
> Aber meine Meinung ist, das hat den Anglern nicht gefehlt!
> 
> LG Michael


Um aller Götter Willen. Ich würde mich in abgeschiedenste Klausur begeben, wären alle meiner Meinung - trotzdem habe ich sie!


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> @Georg Baumann , du musst einfach am Ükel-Treffen teilnehmen. Alleine schon, um mal die "andere Seite" der Angler kennen zu lernen!



Sehr, sehr gerne. Nicht unbedingt, um die "andere Seite" kennenzulernen. Denn erstens bin ich in meiner inzwischen doch recht langen Tätigkeit in der Angelbranche mit extrem unterschiedlichen Angel"typen" unterwegs gewesen. Und zweitens trage ich die "andere Seite" auch zu einem guten Stück in mir selbst. Aber Dich und die anderen Verrückten würde ich gerne treffen. Wann ist es denn? Wenn es sich einrichten lässt, komme ich gerne. Danke für die Einladung!


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. März 2020)

Wenn ich komme, bringe ich Zigarren mit


----------



## Andal (9. März 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr gerne. Nicht unbedingt, um die "andere Seite" kennenzulernen. Denn erstens bin ich in meiner inzwischen doch recht langen Tätigkeit in der Angelbranche mit extrem unterschiedlichen Angel"typen" unterwegs gewesen. Und zweitens trage ich die "andere Seite" auch zu einem guten Stück in mir selbst. Aber Dich und die anderen Verrückten würde ich gerne treffen. Wann ist es denn? Wenn es sich einrichten lässt, komme ich gerne. Danke für die Einladung!


Der Termin ist aktuell in der Mache. Aber sobald der steht, ergeht an dich die offizielle Ladung! 

P.S.: Wir sind nicht schlimm. Nur bisweilen etwas "sonderbar"!


----------



## Mescalero (9. März 2020)

Wenn es Zigarren gibt, komm ich vielleicht auch. Ich brächte zum Ausgleich ein gerüttelt Maß an Pfeifentabaken und Rauchhölzern mit.


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Wir von der Redaktion finden so ein Video grandios, schließlich rückt es das Angeln wieder ein ganzes Stück mehr in Öffentlichkeit und sorgt für Akzeptanz und Verständins! Fürs Image des Angelns ist das eine richtige gute Sache, sieht man doch, wieviel Spaß das Hobby machen kann und das es eben mehr ist, als "alte Männer mit Anglerweste und Bierkasten".
> Tolle Sache, bitte mehr davon!


Völlig richtig interpretiert.


Andal schrieb:


> Wer sind diese "schönen Menschen"? Muss man die kennen?


Es reicht, dass du mich als schön(st)en Menschen kennst.


----------



## Andal (9. März 2020)

Zigarren sind ein guter Einwurf... ich muss noch eben zur Trafik. Die Laubröllchen sind alle.


----------



## Fruehling (9. März 2020)

Dustin, der alte Schussel, hat immer irgendwie einen neben sich herlaufen aber Lena fand ich in diesem Video das erste Mal sehr gercke - angenehm!


----------



## Favory (9. März 2020)

Dieses „muss man die kennen ?“ fällt mir häufig in allen möglichen Foren auf - fällt aber häufig im Zusammenhang mit irgendwelchen Personen aus Trash-TV und co.

Wer in den letzten Jahren nur ein bisschen den Angeljournalismus / Presse verfolgt hat oder Angelvideos auf YouTube schaut wird Dustin sicherlich kennen.
Und auch wer von Lena Gercke noch nie etwas gehört hat lebt wohl unterm Stein.

Ich persönlich finde auch, dass uns dieses Video als Anglern in der Öffentlichkeit definitiv gut tut und würde mir noch mehr solcher Clips wünschen. Die beiden sind definitiv sympathisch und das spricht eben auch Nichtangler an. Das Video ist eben gerade nicht total auf Techniken und Strategien ausgelegt, sondern zeigt einen Kurzurlaub mit Freundin und den Drang dennoch zu angeln - und sie bleibt auch wirklich relaxt.

Ich selbst bin 25 und in meinem Freundeskreis wird regelmäßig vermutet, ich sitze angetrunken den ganzen Tag am See und starre auf meine Pose. Einen Imagewechsel in der Öffentlichkeit würde ich ebenfalls begrüßen.


----------



## Tobias85 (9. März 2020)

Favory schrieb:


> Wer in den letzten Jahren nur ein bisschen den Angeljournalismus / Presse verfolgt hat oder Angelvideos auf YouTube schaut wird Dustin sicherlich kennen.



Schaue wöchentlich sicher mehrere Stunden Angelvideos auf YouTube und das seit Jahren. Weder auf seinen Kanal noch auf Videos mit ihm bin ich je gestoßen. Vielleicht würde es ihm helfen, wenn er einfach mal Videos zu Themen macht, die mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> @Georg Baumann , du musst einfach am Ükel-Treffen teilnehmen. Alleine schon, um mal die "andere Seite" der Angler kennen zu lernen!


Das reicht dem Georg nicht mit Ükeln und Rotaugen - der will HECHT!


----------



## Andal (9. März 2020)

Was aber, wenn ich gar nicht will, dass irgendwer ungefragt an meinem Image herumpoliert? 
Was, wenn ich mit meinem Status durchaus zufrieden bin? 
Was, wenn ich gar kein Shimanist bin und mir die Worte von selbsternannten Vorsitzenden egal sind?
Was, wenn mir "Haute Couture" aber so was von am A... vorbei geht?
Was, wenn ich beim Angeln gar nicht als der grelle Hippster gesehen werden will?
U.s.w.u.s.f.!

Dann kenne ich solche schönen Menschen einfach nicht!


----------



## Kochtopf (9. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das reicht dem Georg nicht mit Ükeln und Rotaugen - der will HECHT!


Dann muss sich Georg mal ein Wochenende zusammenreißen, wenn er hier nicht in der Luft zerrissen werden will


----------



## Andal (9. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann muss sich Georg mal ein Wochenende zusammenreißen, wenn er hier nicht in der Luft zerrissen werden will


Wer hindert ihn, bei der Gelegenheit einen Hecht zu fangen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2020)

Ich finde das Filmchen gar nicht schlecht, unter der Themen-Perspektive: Angeln mit Frau dabei.
Habe ich öfter schon gehabt, dann gleich mit 2en dabei.  Ist alles sehr viel variabler und mehr Diplomatie ....
Was ich gut finde, ist dass die andere Hälfte der Bevölkerung eben auch dazu gehört,
und es nach dem klassischen Werbemotto "sex sells best" nur so geht mit mehr Werbung, dem Ziel neues Image und Akzeptanz in der "ganzen" Bevölkerung.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wer hindert ihn, bei der Gelegenheit einen Hecht zu fangen?


Die Angst vor Hohn und Spott (Na, keine Lust auf angeln?) ^^


----------



## Andal (9. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Angst vor Hohn und Spott (Na, keine Lust auf angeln?) ^^


Ich halte ihn für so abgekocht, dass er das locker wegsteckt.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist die Frau von der ich schon immer gesagt habe " wer issen des "


Du kennst Lena nicht?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. März 2020)

Mir hat das Video unerwartet gut gefallen. In diesem Zuge in erster Linie wegen der dynamik der Beiden. Das hat Charme und erinnert mich auch an meine Freundin, die mich überall unterstützt was das angeln angeht. Das finde ich sehr sympathisch und ja - es ist aufgrund seines und ihres Bekanntheitsgrades - ein guter Pluspunkt für uns Angler.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Da kommt mir die Aussage, dass man die nicht kennt, etwas kokett vor.


So sind viele unserer Angler leider. Hauptsache gegen alles, was nicht der eigenen Meinung/Geschmäcker entspricht. Merkt man auch wieder hier im Thread.
Natürlich trifft es nicht jedermanns Geschmack. Aber es muss auch nicht alles auf Teufel komm raus mit bitterem Unterton kommentiert werden. 

Ein Geltungsbedürfnis von ausgerechnet den Leuten, die meist genau anderen ein Geltungsbedürfnis vorwerfen  (Und das war jetzt mein Geltungsbedürfnis )


----------



## Waller Michel (9. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Du kennst Lena nicht?



Neeee , auf Arte Phönix usw kommt Die wohl nicht?  
Und ehrlich!  Dann würde ich das nicht mehr gucken! 

LG Michael

PS. Gib dem Volk Brot und Spiele


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Dustin, der alte Schussel, hat immer irgendwie einen neben sich herlaufen aber Lena fand ich in diesem Video das erste Mal sehr gercke - angenehm!


Was mich nur erstaunt, dass keiner bisher das Bäuchlein erwähnte !?

Finde ich klasse, keine Grund sich nicht sportlich zu betätigen, und selbst schwereres Spinnangeln zu tätigen.


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2020)

Ich stimme mit @Georg Baumann überein. Generell kanns für das Angeln und die Angler nur von Vorteil sein, wenn es zu mehr Akzeptanz, Breitenwirkung und Kenntnis beim Rest (also der Mehrheot!) Der Gesellschaft und besonders jungen Menschen darüber kommt. Und wenn junge hübsche Gesichter genau das erreichen ist doch super, alles prima.


----------



## rustaweli (9. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Neeee , auf Arte Phönix usw kommt Die wohl nicht?
> Und ehrlich!  Dann würde ich das nicht mehr gucken!
> 
> LG Michael
> ...



Naja, die Sender zählen mit 3sat, ZDF Info, Euronews sowie etlichen Dokusendern auch zu meinen Sendern, aber die Lena kennt man doch schon. Wenn nicht von Pro7, ob GNTM, Voice,.., dann doch aber vom Fußball. Oder eben vom Dustin. Dustin muß man als Nicht"Spinner" vielleicht nicht kennen, aber "nur" Influencer ist er wohl auch nicht. Sehr erfolgreicher Angler, hat ein erfolgreiches Unternehmen und jetzt noch seine eigene Tackle Firma gegründet.
Meine ja nur.


----------



## Jason (9. März 2020)

Die Lena ist mir bekannt. Aber nur, weil meine Frau die Fernbedienung nicht aus der Hand gibt. Also gezwungener Maßen.
Aber den Dustin kenne ich nicht. Ein schönes Fleckchen Erde, wo die beiden verweilen. Ist das einzige, was mir an den Filmchen gefällt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel (9. März 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Naja, die Sender zählen mit 3sat, ZDF Info, Euronews sowie etlichen Dokusendern auch zu meinen Sendern, aber die Lena kennt man doch schon. Wenn nicht von Pro7, ob GNTM, Voice,.., dann doch aber vom Fußball. Oder eben vom Dustin. Dustin muß man als Nicht"Spinner" vielleicht nicht kennen, aber "nur" Influencer ist er wohl auch nicht. Sehr erfolgreicher Angler, hat ein erfolgreiches Unternehmen und jetzt noch seine eigene Tackle Firma gegründet.
> Meine ja nur.


Hi 
Kann gut sein 
Ich bin eher so der Fachidiot  wenn mich irgendwas nicht interessiert, dann weiß ich das kurz ,aber frag mich mal nächsten Tag 
Ist natürlich absolut okay wenn das jemand mag ,ich habe den ganzen new age kram über. ...
Wir haben uns gerade heute einen wertigen e book Reader geholt, da darf gerne das TV auch mal still stehen. 

Ich gestehe aber natürlich jedem das seine zu !

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2020)

Nur mal zur Erinnerung für alle Leuts mit TV-Tunnelblick:
Es gibt genügend Leute, die schauen keinerlei Fernsehen.
Auch wenn jeder Haushalt Zwangs-GEZ usw. zahlen muss, d.h. aber (noch) nicht, dass man da zuschauen muss.
Dafür sind die Darsteller, Promies und Themen etc. in etwa so relevant wie im Mariannengraben von Aldebaran auf der Rückseite stattfindend.

TV Dauerschauen ist zudem durchgetesteter Weise gar nicht gut wegen der wenigen Gehirnaktivität. Denn wie man bei Mäuseversuchen herausgefunden hat, zerstört das Gehirnzellen beim fortgesetzten Hinstarren. Vereinfacht kann man sagen: TV macht blöd und fördert massiv Demenz.

Da lobe ich mir vergleichsweise einen netten Abend mit ordentlich gutem Alk, der wirkt durch eine krasse Blut-PH-Verschiebung ("Springflut") wenigstens Virenabtötend - wie aktuell eben sinnvoll. Und für sowas ist der Gehirnzellentribut besser angelegt.


----------



## Thomas. (9. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die Lena ist mir bekannt.



war die nicht mal mit _*Mesut Özil*_  liiert ?


----------



## Andal (9. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> war die nicht mal mit _*Mesut Özil*_  liiert ?


Den kenne ich ... seine Kochsendungen waren immer ganz unterhaltsam!


----------



## rustaweli (9. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> war die nicht mal mit _*Mesut Özil*_  liiert ?



Nicht ganz, aber die Trikotfarben pass(t)en.


----------



## Jason (9. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> war die nicht mal mit _*Mesut Özil*_  liiert ?


Mit dem Froschauge? Ich glaub schon.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel (9. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Den kenne ich ... seine Kochsendungen waren immer ganz unterhaltsam!



Muuuhaaahaaaa !


----------



## Favory (9. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> war die nicht mal mit _*Mesut Özil*_  liiert ?



Nein, das war Sami Khedira


----------



## Hering 58 (9. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> war die nicht mal mit _*Mesut Özil*_  liiert ?





jason 1 schrieb:


> Mit dem Froschauge? Ich glaub schon.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nein,nicht mit  Froschauge sondern Sami Khedira


----------



## Andal (9. März 2020)

Fussballer sollen ja durchaus ein berechtigtes Interesse an Wanderpokalen haben.


----------



## Jason (9. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Nein,nicht mit  Froschauge sondern Sami Khedira


Richtig. Danke für die Richtigstellung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nuesse (9. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was mich nur erstaunt, dass keiner bisher das Bäuchlein erwähnte !?


Wieso auch,ist doch völlig normal unter Anglern .


----------



## Thomas. (9. März 2020)

Favory schrieb:


> Nein, das war Sami Khedira


 egal, der spielt auch Fußball


----------



## Kochtopf (9. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Nein,nicht mit  Froschauge sondern Sami Khedira


Nein, Samira khedira war mit Mesut özil liiert


----------



## Hering 58 (9. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein, Samira khedira war mit Mesut özil liiert


Das ist Falsch, liiert war er mit Ihn:


----------



## Thomas. (9. März 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> aber die Lena kennt man doch schon. Wenn nicht von Pro7, ob GNTM, Voice,.., dann doch aber vom Fußball.



wie jetzt hat die selber gespielt (Fußball)?



rustaweli schrieb:


> .Oder eben vom Dustin. Dustin muß man als Nicht"Spinner" vielleicht nicht kennen, aber "nur" Influencer ist er wohl auch nicht. Sehr erfolgreicher Angler, hat ein erfolgreiches Unternehmen und jetzt noch seine eigene Tackle Firma gegründet.
> Meine ja nur.


  ganz ehrlich, ich habe bis zum heutigen Tage nie was von Dustin gehört, ich habe mir auch nicht dieses Video angeschaut und tue es auch nicht,


----------



## Thomas. (9. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das ist Falsch, liiert war er mit Ihn:


mit deinem Türkei Urlaub hat es sich soeben erledigt genau so wie fürn Böhmermann


----------



## Hering 58 (9. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> mit deinem Türkei Urlaub hat es sich erledigt genau so wie fürn Böhmermann


Ich fahre sowieso nicht in die Türkei.


----------



## porbeagle (9. März 2020)

Ganz ehrlich Angel mäßig hätte er wesentlich mehr daraus machen können.
Er war zu besten Zeit in einem der weltbesten Reviere für gestreiften Marlin.
Yellowfin ist auch da plus Roosterfisch.
Alleine die bekloppte Aussage er hat ein paar Guides angeschrieben und keine 
Antwort erhalten. Das ist Mexiko da schreibst du keinen an du gehst in den Hafen
und klotzt 2 Minuten aufs Wasser und wirst mit Angeboten totgeworfen.

Ganz abgesehen von den Salesman die in Ihren kleinen Buden in der Stadt alle
das beste Angeln anbieten. Und für die ganz bequemen gibt es fishingb.....com


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. März 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Mir hat das Video unerwartet gut gefallen. In diesem Zuge in erster Linie wegen der dynamik der Beiden. Das hat Charme und erinnert mich auch an meine Freundin, die mich überall unterstützt was das angeln angeht. Das finde ich sehr sympathisch und ja - es ist aufgrund seines und ihres Bekanntheitsgrades - ein guter Pluspunkt für uns Angler.
> 
> 
> So sind viele unserer Angler leider. Hauptsache gegen alles, was nicht der eigenen Meinung/Geschmäcker entspricht. Merkt man auch wieder hier im Thread.
> ...



Typische Bunte-Leser. Über die Klatschpresse mosern und dann den Diät-Radieschen Cocktail auf Seite 12 zu den Hits von Wendler nachmixen.


----------



## Sepp G (10. März 2020)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, ob man die zwei "Hauptdarsteller" in dem Video nun kennt oder nicht, die Szene am Pool kommt mir aus meinen Urlauben sehr bekannt vor. Sonnen, faul herum liegen, nichts tun, Nein! Ab ans Wasser.....


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. März 2020)

Die Schöne und der Schöne im schönen Lande verleben einen schönen Urlaub und machen die schönste Sache der Welt - natürlich Angeln !

Wunderschön , auch der Bericht !!!

Danke , wir brauchen mehr Schönes und Schönheit - besonders die Frühpubertierenden , die sonst heute kein Kärtchen bekommen ...Werbung für den schönsten Sport der Welt - Danke dafür , dass nenne ich schön geinfluenzt ( heutzutage ja topaktuell )

R.S.


----------

